# comment changer de curseur??



## jinx (5 Février 2006)

voila, ça fait maintenant presque un an que cette question me turlupine (lol).... Alors si vous savez la réponse, n'hésitez pas! au fait, j'ai un G3


----------



## kisco (5 Février 2006)

salut !

tu peux le faire avec Mighty Mouse   (il faut OS X.3 au minimum)


_ et on peut déplacer le sujet dans le forum "Customisation"_ :modo:


----------



## Macadamia (11 Novembre 2008)

par contre mighty mouse a un defaut! il n'est pas opérationnel sur OS X 10.5.x


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Comme beaucoup d'haxies malheureusement.


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

mais alors coment faire????


----------



## Macadamia (20 Novembre 2008)

j'aime le changement moi!!!:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2008)

pour le changement t'as un bouton 









et sinon des utilitaires de curseurs y en a plein !
( on en parle déjà de certains dans cette section)

t'en as même de très malins ou tres rigolos icursor startrail par exemple
pas tous compatible panther


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

merci du tuyau je vais regarder ça


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

mais moi j'ai leopard.......c'est pa grave?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2008)

les compatibilités sont indiquées
et tu ne risques rien à essayer  si elles ne lle sont pas
ce qui arrive avc des gadgets 

( et t'as toujours le bouton editer , actif 3 heures))


*je ne peux plus editer mon post 7 mais il manquait une lettre 
startrail*

edit
demo d'edit

Le modo lui peut 
C'est rectifié


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

agagaaaaa?:mouais: j'ais rien pijéééééé:rose:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Novembre 2008)

J'ai bien un ti truc, icursor (http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17059), mais je ne sais pas si ça correspond exactement... enfin, c'est bien marrant.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2008)

> J'ai bien un ti truc, icursor


et t'as besoin de lunettes
post 7


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Novembre 2008)

Sorry ! mais je donne le lien en plus !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Sorry ! mais je donne le lien en plus !


Pas moi 
et c'est volontaire
mais je peux donner un lien 
nouveau site ( en anglais)"_ letmegooglethatforyou  _"qui explique avec un humour vachard  que faire une recherche google soi même c'est facile
facon " je peux le faire donc toi aussi"

exemple avec icursor


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pas moi
> et c'est volontaire
> mais je peux donner un lien
> nouveau site ( en anglais)"_ letmegooglethatforyou  _"qui explique avec un humour vachard  que faire une recherche google soi même c'est facile
> ...



c'est un point de vue.. mais bon, ça ne mange pas de pain.

pour le site, c'est sympa !


----------



## Macadamia (22 Novembre 2008)

bon je vais voir ça et si c'est pas bon vous ètes tout les deux fautifs   NA!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> bon je vais voir ça et si c'est pas bon vous ètes tout les deux fautifs   NA!



mais on ne l'est pas !


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

sa va sa marche
mais moi je te parlais de changer la flèche,pas lui rajouter du feu aux fesses


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Novembre 2008)

C'est déjà pas mal !


----------



## Macadamia (23 Novembre 2008)

mouai.........peut faire mieu


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Novembre 2008)

Macadamia a dit:


> mouai.........peut faire mieu



allez.. pleure pas !


----------



## Macadamia (27 Novembre 2008)

mais nan, regarde mon avatar, j'ai un grand sourire


----------

